

Python AJAX Server  - muriithi
http://www.pyxer.net/

======
sah
The really interesting part of this is the python-to-javascript conversion,
which appears to be based on this: <http://davidf.sjsoft.com/files/py2js>

~~~
bootload
_"... the python-to-javascript conversion, which appears to be based on :
py2js ..."_

I like the way py2js uses pure python and lets you do the rest. Pyxer requires
Cherrypy for the server.

------
cainus
While this is similar to Aptana's Jaxer project, Jaxer does _server-side_ DOM
stuff just as easily as client-side DOM stuff. I'm having a hard time
imagining this framework does that. The only DOM stuff in the example is
marked as clientside. With Jaxer, they actually have JQuery running
serverside. I'm not sure how pyxer could even make use of JQuery clientside
(or other frameworks).

------
thingsilearned
God I've been waiting for this!

print "Thank you! "*1000000

~~~
jrsims
<http://codepad.org/uo5BeNRh>

~~~
tim2
[...] Thank you! Thank you! Than Timeout

awwwww

